# WAGO MQTT Topi zu lang??



## Campkom (4 April 2021)

Einen schönen guten Tag. Ich sitze nun schon seit längerem an einem Problem.
Ich habe aus dem Internet das kleine MQTT-Testprogramm mit Publish und einer Subscription i. V. m. der JSON Bibliothek zum Erstellen bzw. Auslesen der Strings.

Im Prinzip benötige ich die JSON Strings gar nicht. Ich möchte eigentlich nur ein Boolean übermittelt.


Mein Problem entsteht nun bei der Eingabe des Subsribe-Strings. Unten Dazu ein Bild.

Problem: Wenn ich als Subscribe Topi entweder "wago" oder "wago/in" benutze, dann kommt per MQTT der Input an der Variable sMessage1 an.
Sobald ich aber z.B. "wago/in/1" als Topic nutze kommt an der Variable sMessage1 nichts mehr an.

Ist jemandem bekannt, woran das Problem liegt? Habe ich einfach einen Denkfehler? Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100384:. (14 April 2021)

Hallo Campkom,

die Topic-Struktur stellt so kein Problem dar. Ich habe dies getestet und konnte Daten empfangen. 
Teste bitte einmal, ob auf diesem Topic Daten gesendet werden. Hierfür kannst Du auch gerne einen externen MQTT-Client verwenden, welcher auf das genannte Topic "subscribed". Solltest Du damit nicht weiterkommen, wende dich bitte direkt an uns.


----------

